# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Nandrolone Decanoate (Deca 300) Real / Fake ? (HQ Pics)

## Test 01

Nandrolone Decanoate (Deca 300)






Real or Fake ?

Thanks for any info

----------


## Test 01

any 1 ? please help

----------


## ...aydn...

What site did you by them from pm me n ill tell you

----------


## Test 01

Dident get them online my mate gave me them

----------


## seven_man

hmmmmm not sure . . oh, if it is real, what are you planning on running that Deca with?
carefull , you dont wanna end up with "Deca Dick" !!

----------


## TexSavant

> hmmmmm not sure . . oh, if it is real, what are you planning on running that Deca with?
> carefull , you dont wanna end up with "Deca Dick" !!


I agree :2nono:

----------


## Test 01

il just stay away from the Deca if yous are not sure, just added some pics of Sustanon do you have any idea if thats real ?

Thanks

----------


## Test 01

So is no one sure about this ?

----------

